# Self Made Blind Gunnel Clamps



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

My summer project is to build a boat blind on my 14' lund. I have basis of my design in my head but what i am trying to figure out is the best way of attaching it to my boat that will make it simple for putting on and taking off. I was thinkin of a some kind of aluminum "C" clamp and will span the gunnel and be clat of top that will allow me to weld angle aluminum which would be the frame work of my blind. Those of you that have made your own boat blind will you share with me what you would suggest?

Thanks


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a scissor blind. The way its on there is really solid I'm not gonna take it on and off everyday. But very easy for the one time a year it goes on and off. 4 bolts and a bunch if zip ties. Shoot me a call to much to explain by typing.
989 965 0542


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Just go to home depot and buy four 4" C-clamps and tap a hole in the middle of the C and run a bolt through it to your blind. Works like a charm. Easy on easy off.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Save yourself the time and effort and go to Bass Pro or Cabelas and buy the Tite Loc rod holder clamps. They come in two sizes (depending on the thickness of your gunwale). They are aluminum and already tapped. They work great. I had them to mount my scissor to my 14' V, i could remove/attach the blind in less than 2 mintues. It will look like it's done the right way, rather than the ideas mentioned above. All you need to do is drill the conduit and bolt to the clamp.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I can e-mail a couple pictues if you'd like.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

flighthunter said:


> Save yourself the time and effort and go to Bass Pro or Cabelas and buy the Tite Loc rod holder clamps. They come in two sizes (depending on the thickness of your gunwale). They are aluminum and already tapped. They work great. I had them to mount my scissor to my 14' V, i could remove/attach the blind in less than 2 mintues. It will look like it's done the right way, rather than the ideas mentioned above. All you need to do is drill the conduit and bolt to the clamp.


Nice find! Those look exactly like the clamps on my older model Avery scissor blind.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

flighthunter said:


> Save yourself the time and effort and go to Bass Pro or Cabelas and buy the Tite Loc rod holder clamps. They come in two sizes (depending on the thickness of your gunwale). They are aluminum and already tapped. They work great. I had them to mount my scissor to my 14' V, i could remove/attach the blind in less than 2 mintues. It will look like it's done the right way, rather than the ideas mentioned above. All you need to do is drill the conduit and bolt to the clamp.


 
Glad to know you are the one that decides what is right and wrong.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## jcaprio (Jan 8, 2013)

flighthunter said:


> Save yourself the time and effort and go to Bass Pro or Cabelas and buy the Tite Loc rod holder clamps. They come in two sizes (depending on the thickness of your gunwale). They are aluminum and already tapped. They work great. I had them to mount my scissor to my 14' V, i could remove/attach the blind in less than 2 mintues. It will look like it's done the right way, rather than the ideas mentioned above. All you need to do is drill the conduit and bolt to the clamp.


Any chance you can email me those pics you mentioned... I'm trying to do something similar with a 17' Tracker for hunting the lower Niagara River. It's more a fishing boat than a hunting boat, so I'm looking for ideas. Thanks!


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Check out the clamps on Cabela's Northern Flight blind. They are very nice, but I don't think they are sold separately.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/largeImagePopup.jsp?productId=1239025&cImage=s7_016241_002_02


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

man, for a second there i thought lewy got unbanned...


----------



## Marshmonster (Apr 22, 2003)

One of my boats has the framework built from conduit, bent to follow the shape of the gunnels. To secure it and allow it to be removed we used black poly irrigation pipe. Just cut it to fit between the upright supports, slit it down the length, and use it as a large c-clamp over the conduit and gunnel by bending it open to slip over. Holds well at highways speeds and cross country even loaded up with fast grass


----------



## jcaprio (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the ideas. Marshmonster, I think I have a picture in my mind of what you&#8217;re suggesting using the black poly irrigation pipe as a clamp along the gunwale, but don&#8217;t know if it will work with my style boat, which has more of a ledge than a narrow gunwale. The clamps Bad Dog mentions would work if I turned them vertically to clamp over the lip of the boat's edge. You can see from the image of my boat what I&#8217;m up against (http://www.boats.com/boat-details/Tracker-Targa-17/205040). Better suited for fishing than waterfowl hunting. Thanks again for any ideas, I'm just hoping to get into the game!


----------

